# proc and shm no longer needed in fstab? [solved]

## rndusr

Some of my older (Gentoo) systems have the following lines in /etc/fstab

```
proc           /proc           proc            defaults                0 0

shm            /dev/shm        tmpfs           nodev,nosuid,noexec     0 0
```

I know they were there in the skeleton fstab, because I have not put them there.

My most recent system does not have them, and it runs fine it would seem. Why were/are those entries needed?

----------

## Bones McCracker

I think they are now taken care of by:

/etc/init.d/procfs

/etc/init.d/devfs

I suspect that if you have fstab entries for them, any options you specify there will be used by the init-scripts, but that's a guess.

----------

## solamour

The Gentoo Handbook still shows "proc" and "shm" in fstab, but I'm fairly positive that when I do a fresh install, "/etc/fstab" example doesn't have them. It must be something new.

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?part=1&chap=8

Because the system works fine without them, I removed them from fstab.

__

sol

----------

## rndusr

 *solamour wrote:*   

> The Gentoo Handbook still shows "proc" and "shm" in fstab, but I'm fairly positive that when I do a fresh install, "/etc/fstab" example doesn't have them. It must be something new.

 

That was how I noticed it in the first place, the fstab supplied with the stage tarball did not have them this time. I recall that in the older fstab examples it mentioned that one of them was very important (I don't remember which). But if this is taken care of by the init scripts that BoneKracker mentioned, it is not overly surprising that my system works  :Smile: 

----------

